# Brock's 2020 Log



## brock8282 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi guys just wanted to start up a log on here. Will post morning fasted pics in the next few days. Didn't weigh myself today or this past weekend but am somewhere in the high 260s currently. Will update that information tomorrow as well. Plan right now is to diet down for the next 4-6 weeks until gyms open back up in my state. Then the rest of the year i will be focused on adding size. I am making the hour drive 5 days a week though to go to a nearby state that is open though.

Currently using 200mg test a week and added in 300 mg tren ace at the start of last week.
Diet is roughly 350g carbs 300g protein 45g fat. I add in uncounted, unlisted small amounts of plain non fat greek yogurt to some meals (sour cream substitute) and salsa. 

a typical day of eating on workout days may look like

1. 70g oatmeal (weighed uncooked), 180g (cooked) chicken, 20g peanut butter
2. 75g carbs from rice chex, 50g whey iso
3. 100g rice (uncooked), 180g chicken (cooked), fruit (20g carbs)
4. 8oz (uncooked) 96% lean ground beef, 150g avacado,  125g (uncooked) spinach
5. 62g rice (uncooked), 100g (cooked) chicken, 200g plain nonfat greek yogurt, 140g blueberries
6. 100g (cooked) chicken, 70g oatmeal, 10g fat from 85% dark chocolate or peanut butter, 25g whey iso

workout after meal 1, liss cardio after meal 4.

on off days i lower my carbs 100g.

did some modifying to my workout split. training days will be tues, wed, thurs, sat, sunday. Train Legs every Thurs and Sunday. Then on tues,wed, and sat i will rotate between push and pull so those will average out to being trained 1.5x per week. 

Yesterdays Workout:
Strive Seated Leg Curl (1x6-9 1x10-12)
255x7.5, 210x10
Strive Leg Extension (2 max sets)
265x15, 265x12 adjusting tension to end range
Cybex Squat Press (1x 8-12) 1x12-20)
10ppsx15 11ppsx8 (underestimated how much i could get with 10pps so will load more on top set next week and hopefully fall better in set rep range)
Adductor Machine (1x6-9 1x10-15)
20platesx7, 18plates x8 (lower weight on last set next week)
Nautilus Glute Thrust (2 max sets of 10-150
4ppsx11, 3.5ppsx 12
Icarian Stading Calf Raise Machine (2 max sets)
400 (full stack) x14 x10

Thanks for following along


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sounds like a nice plan!
Diet as well,keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## chandy (Jun 1, 2020)

nice diet! keep it up brock!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 1, 2020)

clip from my second working set of cybex squat press from yesterday’s leg day.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Damn Bro!  Did you take every plate in the place?:32 (18):

Great work.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 1, 2020)

The worst part was un racking them all.


----------



## PZT (Jun 1, 2020)

Pretty cool machine


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> clip from my second working set of cybex squat press from yesterday’s leg day.



Brought a smile to my face to see you get those legs off the platform, rest them on top and get your hands above your heart ASAP. 

Havent done leg press in over 6 months, but I could feel the lactic acid just watching that. 

Nice work brother.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

thats awesome brother...your always putting in mad work and it shows ..
   looking forward to following ur progress hopefully it will get my lazy ass moving more...id love to drive an hour to get in a work out...hoping one day....
  get in an extra 2 reps for me on each set...


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 2, 2020)

todays workout:


Incline Smith Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
385x8   315x10(slow negative and pause)
Hammer Behind the neck press 1x6-9 1x10-15
290x8 230x13
Slight Decline Smith 3x8 same weight each set, increase weight when can get a 9th rep on last set
335x8 x8 x7.5
Cable Side Lateral Raises 3x10
6platesx10 x10 x12 (increase weight next week)
Seated Cable Chest Fly 1 max set
15platesx11
Machine Side Laterals 1 max set and 1 double drop set
190x9  190x8 drop 150x8 drop 110x6
Icarian OverHead Tricep Extensions 1x6-9 1x10-15
140x11(increase weight) 120x11
Rope Tricep Push Down 1x6-9 2x10-15
200x6 155x10 140x10

on the slight decline smith press, i set a 45lb plate underneath the foot end of the bench giving a very slight decline. It's a tip i picked up from John Meadows. This is a staple for me towards the end of push sessions as it completely eliminates delt involvement in the movement and i highly recommend it to those who feel like their delts are doing too much work pressing .and want to better "isolate" the chest you could do it with dumbells or barbell or smith like i do, whatever your preference is.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 2, 2020)

Just subscribed to your channel! Love the videos man!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 2, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Just subscribed to your channel! Love the videos man!



thanks man. i need to stop being a bum and get back into it.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice work brother. Interesting


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> Just subscribed to your channel! Love the videos man!



What channel would this be?  Link please!!!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 3, 2020)

Pics from first thing this morning fasted. Was dreading taking these pics. didnt want to see how much of a step back i took with the 10 weeks off from the gym. did 4 weeks of no workouts to let nagging injuries heal then 6 week of band work, had even longer off from leg training as my knees were ****ed. 
weight 265.4lbs


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> What channel would this be?  Link please!!!



haha i ment to post the video on my other youtube channel so people wouldnt find my main one. if you look hard enough you can find it through the video i posted. I use to make youtube videos, none im really happy with and i feel a bit embarrassed with people seeing them but that;s probably some inner self confidence issues i need to get over. but i might get back into it, i do enjoy making the videos and editing them despite sucking.


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2020)

Remind me how tall you are.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 3, 2020)

my height is 6'2"


----------



## German89 (Jun 3, 2020)

are your knees feeling better?


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> my height is 6'2"



You look great.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 3, 2020)

German89 said:


> are your knees feeling better?



Best they have felt in a while. I think i have to retire the hack squat, the knees were hurting a little when i got into it with no weight just to see how it felt. Im hoping i will be fine as long as i dont get stubborn and just stick to movements that don't cause any pain. Ive been working on my ankle mobility as well and it seems to be helping, wondering if it might stem from that. I have broke or sprained each ankle too many times.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Jun 3, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> haha i ment to post the video on my other youtube channel so people wouldnt find my main one. if you look hard enough you can find it through the video i posted. I use to make youtube videos, none im really happy with and i feel a bit embarrassed with people seeing them but that;s probably some inner self confidence issues i need to get over. but i might get back into it, i do enjoy making the videos and editing them despite sucking.



I wouldn’t worry about it.  I thought they were cool as hell.  I love following bloggers who are into the same shit as I am.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 4, 2020)

Impressive lateral delt work in your latest video.

Noticed you have some some protein powder reviews. 

Recommend trying Muscle Feast Grass Fed Whey Protein Isolate. I have only tried the chocolate so far but it is the best I have ever had. High quality and delicious. Highly rated on Labdoor. Their creatine is rated really high on Labdoor too. I got some of that too but I'm still using up my old creatine first before I try it.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 4, 2020)

the girlfriend guilted me into making the drive to the gym in the evenings with her on weekdays. so here's tonights workout:

Barbell Bent Over Rows 1x6-9 1x10-15 with double rest pause
365x9,   315x12 rest pause x 4 rest pause x 2
High Pulley 1 arm Cable Row 2 Max sets
Full stack x10  x7
DB Chest Supported Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
100sx7+1 partial,   80sx10+2partials
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 1 double rest pause set
210x8 rpx 4 rpx 3
Startrac cable Shrugs 3 max sets
Full Stack x20 x16 x11
Strive 1 arm Preacher Curls 1x6-9 2x10-15
80x9,  60x13,  60x12
Hammer Cable Curls 1x6-9 2x10-15
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]70x11,  70x8,  50x12 (modify weight selection next week to hit target rep range.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Figured out my grip was too narrow on barbell bent over rows and that was what was causing pain in my bicep/forearm tendon. widen the grip so forearm stays perpendicular with the floor and it felt much better. So those are back in the rotation [/FONT]


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 5, 2020)

Today’s leg day felt brutal. 

morning fasted weight: 264.6

Strive Seated Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x10-25    
260x7.7  210x10    
CybexLeg Extensions 1 max set     
260x26    
Pendulum Squat 1x9-12 1x12-15    
140x10/11 110x12    
Body tec Leg Press 1x9-12 1x12-15    
9ppsx12 7ppsx15    
Laying Leg Curl    
1 triple drop set (forgot to record weight)
Icarian Standing Calf Raise Machine    
400x14 400x11    
Icarian Aductor 2 Mac sets    
200x11 200x8


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 5, 2020)

morning fasted weight: 262.4
day off today and definitely needed it after last nights workout. That workout seemed to beat me up pretty good. Feel wiped out still today.
dropped quite a bit last few days, i did forget to mention i added 20mcg of clen as well this week and that tends to make me lose a bit of water weight quick. plan is to increase that 20mcg each week. 
 I'll likely have a free meal tomorrow tomorrow and replace my meal 5 with it.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 6, 2020)

No weigh in this morning but felt pretty depleted. Also felt like strength dropped quick today. 

Incline Barbell Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
355x7 315x8  
High Incline Smith Shoulder Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
3ppsx5.5 2ppsx11
Cybex Incline Press 1x6-9 2x9-12
500x7 360x8 360x7 (should have used less weight strength just died)
Seated DB Lateral Raises
40sx11 x11 x11
Cybex Eagle Chest Flies 1 max set
210x10
Machine Side Laterals 1x6-9 + 2 rest pauses 
190x9 rp 5 rp 3
Hammer Strength Dips 1x6-9 1x10-15
360x9 290x13
Side Incline OH extensions 1x6-9 1x10-15
55x6 45x10

Push days are taking to long and is probably too much to recover from. Going to change my push workouts to have 2 pressing movements each instead of 3. Will drop Cybex incline press on this one and hammer strength shoulder press on the other push day. Will add second set as well to the fly movement.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ment to post this earlier. Top set of Cybex incline presses.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

Jesus dude u are a beast!
great physique as well.
following along for motivation.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 7, 2020)

Legs may not be ready for 2x per week, instead will rotate p/p/l throughout the 5 days. Legs were still pretty sore today. So pull day instead:

Icarian T-Bar Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
235x8 180x13
Suprine Hammer Iso Pulldowns 1x6-9 1x10-15
320x5 250x10
1 arm Cable Lat Focused Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
225x6 180x11
Mag Grip Lat Focus Pulldown 1 drop set
165x8 drop 135x8
1 arm DB Curls 1x6-9 1x10-15
55sx6 45sx10
got to the gym late and was a bit rushed to get it in before they closed so I missed a bicep exercise and


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 7, 2020)

pics of yesterday’s cheat meal. Woke up considerably tighter tok


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sitting around antsy for my workout this evening. This is what i hate most about evening workouts. Sit around most the day with just my days workout on my mind. Leg day today. Will try to get 12 plates per side on the cybex squat press somewhere between 6 and 10 reps.

Havent weighed myself in a few days as i was staying at my girls house. When i got home this morning i weighed in at 261.4 pounds after drinking lots of water and having a meal so weight is still dropping quick for sure. Will take update pics thursday or friday morning.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 9, 2020)

1) 75g of whey iso: is that three shakes?
2) Are u mixing the oatmeal, peanut butter, and chicken in a bowl?


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 9, 2020)

i know how u feel. i think about it every minute till i do it so i just try and get it done early and days when i walk 19000 steps i really dont want to after work.
   you are adding to my motivation. I have been slacking a little lately but some things have happened that have me more motivated then ever . 
  I got complacent for a while and now im back on the horse killing it...
    afew days off helped though. i shot up 5 lbs and i did a cleanse so that is saying something with all that i lost with the cleanse...just trying to get to your status...i mean i know i wont but i can try like hell.
   your one of the members that keep me on my game and i thank you for that...you and gibs really make me want more for myself....keep it going


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 9, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> 1) 75g of whey iso: is that three shakes?
> 2) Are u mixing the oatmeal, peanut butter, and chicken in a bowl?



hey man,  i am having 50g whey iso once a day mixed in with rice chex cereal post workout, then at the end of the day i was also have 25g whey iso mixed in with oatmeal as a part of my last meal. My diet has changed up a bit as i have started working out in the evenings on weekends, ill post an update to it later this evening.

the oatmeal and pb are mixed together but chicken is eaten by itself in that meal. oatmeal fills me up a bit longer then something like rice so i dont mind eating the chicken by itself and then enjoying the oatmeal,


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 9, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i know how u feel. i think about it every minute till i do it so i just try and get it done early and days when i walk 19000 steps i really dont want to after work.
> you are adding to my motivation. I have been slacking a little lately but some things have happened that have me more motivated then ever .
> I got complacent for a while and now im back on the horse killing it...
> afew days off helped though. i shot up 5 lbs and i did a cleanse so that is saying something with all that i lost with the cleanse...just trying to get to your status...i mean i know i wont but i can try like hell.
> your one of the members that keep me on my game and i thank you for that...you and gibs really make me want more for myself....keep it going



I really appreciate those words man! Im really hoping for some big changes this year once i get back to bulk mode. Feel like i wasted all of last year between two failed preps (injuries 3-4 weeks out for both) and then rehabbing those injuries.But keep making progress, with your structure, small amounts of mass gained will make a big visual difference.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 9, 2020)

Killing it my dude! Looking forward to following along.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 10, 2020)

Great Leg session tonight. Very happy with the weights moved. Felt completely drained and beat down by the end of it.


Strive Seated Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x9-12
260x8  215x10
Strive Leg Extensions 2 max sets
265x16 265x14 (Setting 2 for more end tension on second set)
Cybex Squat Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
12ppsx7 10ppsx12
RDLs on Hammer Ground Base Machine 2x5-8 1x10-15
4ppsx7 4ppsx5 3ppsx10
Icarian Adductor  2max sets
200x10 180x10
Nautilus glute thrust 1x6-9 1x10-15
4.5ppsx9 4ppsx11
Icarian Standing Calf Raise Machine 2max sets
400x14 400x12


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 10, 2020)

Jesus bro, I feel like when I tried BJJ for a few classes like a little bytch. 

I need to step my game way up good shit inspirational sir


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 10, 2020)

Morning weight in: 260.2lbs

just wanted to give an update to what the diet looks like now that im working out in the evening during weekdays.

1. 230g egg whites, 90g (cooked) chicken, spinach, 1 english muffin
2. 8oz (uncooked) 96%lean ground beef, 100g avacado, spinach
3. 180g (cooked) chicken, 95g (uncooked) rice
4. 180g (cooked) chicken, 70g oatmeal, 20g peanut butter or 10g fat from 85% dark chocolate
5. 75g carbs from rice chex, 30g whey iso
6. 140g (cooked) chicken, 62g (uncooked) rice, 200g 0% fat greek yogurt, 70g berries, 20g oatmeal, 20g peanutbutter, 15g protein powder blend

workout after meal 4, liss cardio/ morning walk first thing in morning before meal 1.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Jesus bro, I feel like when I tried BJJ for a few classes like a little bytch.
> 
> I need to step my game way up good shit inspirational sir



Brock has more energy than a 12 year old, pretty sure he's keeping us in the dark with some additional supplements he uses :32 (18):


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 10, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Brock has more energy than a 12 year old, pretty sure he's keeping us in the dark with some additional supplements he uses :32 (18):



does everyone else not eat handfuls of ephedrine and anadrol everyday? :32 (18):


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 11, 2020)

forgot to mention a change i made this week. Increasing test this week to 450g per week. Was using 200mg of test prop. Switching to a blend that is 150mg of cyp, 90mg phenyl prop, 60mg of prop. Since im switching from prop to this blend i wanted to run a little higher as i dont want my test levels to sink too much. Assuming blood work comes back good when i get it tested in 5 weeks, ill use this blend for my bulk following this cut.

tonights push workout

Incline Smith Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
390x7.5, 315x8 (slow negative and pause) really wore out on that last set

Cable Side Lateral Raises 3x10
7platesx10, 6platesx11, x10(sloppy last rep)

Slight Decline Smith 3x8 same weight each set
345x8 x8 x8

Up Right Row
175x8 135x12

Seated Cable Chest Fly 1 max set
30 stackx11

Machine Side Laterals 1 double drop set
190x10 150x8 110x6

Icarain OverHead Tricep Extensions 1x6-9 1x10-15
150x9 120x11

Rope Tricep Push Down 1x6-9 2x10-15
used a different machine then normal (normal station was taken) with no markings so didnt bother to log


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 11, 2020)

You are a beast brother.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 11, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> You are a beast brother.



thanks man I'm trying! im really wishin i would have been disciplined to do this cut while quarantine had the gyms closed. Giddy to really push up my strength.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 11, 2020)

Morning weight in 261.2

pics from first thing in the morning fasted


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice work really digging this log


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2020)

sexy bastard


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Looking good brock lesner


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 12, 2020)

Great gym session tonight. Pumped to see some of the weights moved. PRed barbell Rows. 

Barbell Rows 1x6-9 1x10-15 
385x7/8th pretty sloppy 315x12rp4rp2

1 arm Hammer Low Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
235x9  190x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 1 double rp
225x10 rp4 rp2

DB Chest Supported Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
100sx10 80sx11

Starttrac cable Shrugs 3max sets
Full Stack x19 x17x11

Strive 1 arm Preachers 1x6-9 2x10-15
85x9+1assisted 65x12

Hammer Cable Curls
70x11 70x8 50x12

will switch out strvive preacher curls and maybe all curls with a palms up grip. A lot of pain in the bicep/forearm tendon area of my right arm. Long term injury I’ve been dealing with. 

also will switch out post work out rice Chex for oats. Rice Chex are digesting way too fast causing my blood sugar to crash. Lately before I make it home I start getting very strong hypo feelings with the light headed dizziness and dripping sweat despite AC blasting.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 12, 2020)

This right here is one of my go tos to keep me sane while dieting. I make this fit into my macros when I’m having cravings

180g plain 0% Greek Yogurt (I use Fage)
70g berries (I use raspberries and blueberries)
20g quick cook oats (can do more or less)
1/2 scoop vanilla protein (I like to keep powder protein minimal and 1/2 scoop is plenty for flavor)
1oz/ splash almond milk
Add sweetener if desired

sooo tastey works out to about 30g protein 28g carbs 0g fats.


----------



## PZT (Jun 12, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Morning weight in 261.2
> 
> pics from first thing in the morning fasted



thick as hell in the front relaxed and side chest


----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> This right here is one of my go tos to keep me sane while dieting. I make this fit into my macros when I’m having cravings
> 
> 180g plain 0% Greek Yogurt (I use Fage)
> 70g berries (I use raspberries and blueberries)
> ...



I’ve been eating:

a mashed up banana
1/2c rice
Splash almond milk
sprinkle of Himalayan salt
touch of vanilla extract 

if you use your imagination it tastes like rice pudding.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 13, 2020)

that actually sounds really good, will have to try it out.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes sir 10char


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 13, 2020)

Good leg session this morning, beat most lifts from the previous week. Realy developing a love/hate relationship with the pendulum squat

Strive Seated Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x10-15
260x9 215x10

CybexLeg Extensions 1 max set   
265x17

Pendulum Squat 1x9-12 1x12-15   
150x10 110x12   

Body tec Leg Press 1x9-12 1x12-15       
9.5ppsx12 7.5pps

Feet High and Wide Leg Press 2x 9-13
8.5ppsx12, x11

Icarian Aductor 2 Max sets     
200x11 200x8 

Single Leg Rotary Calves
190x12 210x8 170x12


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 16, 2020)

Push day today, had to take yesterday as i may have had a bit too much to drink the night before :32 (18):

Incline BB Press 1x6-9 1x10-15 1rp
365x6 315x9 rp3

High Incline Smith Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
3ppsx6 200x10

Cybex Eagle Chest Flys 1x6-9 1x10-15
230x10 190x12

Seated lateral raises 3x10-15
40x12 x12 x11

Machine Side Laterals 1x6-9 double rp
190x8 rp4 rp3

Hammer Strength Dips
380x9 320x13

Standing Rope OH extensions 1 double rp
150x14 rp 8 rp 4


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2020)

Do you ever do BB squats?


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Do you ever do BB squats?



I haven't done them in 6 months, always felt like i relied too much on hip, glute power with them rather then quads. Did hacks for a while instead and saw massively better quad development from them, unfortunately hacks also destroy my knees. 

Since i wont have that fun pendulum squat when gyms reopen in my state, I'm looking into a squat wedge from prime fitness right now. If i get it i will throw them back in and see how they feel. Should help my poor ankle mobility and hit my quads better. I do rather like them as they are safer to take to failure without a spotter as you can set the safety bars in the rack at a proper height to safely fail at the bottom.


----------



## German89 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’ve been eating:
> 
> a mashed up banana
> 1/2c rice
> ...


I do 70g basmati rice, 80g pumpkin puree, 30g pb, 80g almond milk, sweetner and pumpkin spice.

pumpkin and almond milk go lower when cutting calories. never the PB.

When I'm back at the gym.  Preworkout meal was 30g rice, and 200g plain greek yogurt with sweetner and cinnamon.  Warm rice up, melt the yogurt a little.. Loved it.  But I think I was having issues with the yogurt.  I've cut it out of my diet.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> I do 70g basmati rice, 80g pumpkin puree, 30g pb, 80g almond milk, sweetner and pumpkin spice.
> 
> pumpkin and almond milk go lower when cutting calories. never the PB.
> 
> When I'm back at the gym.  Preworkout meal was 30g rice, and 200g plain greek yogurt with sweetner and cinnamon.  Warm rice up, melt the yogurt a little.. Loved it.  But I think I was having issues with the yogurt.  I've cut it out of my diet.



oh man i forgot about pumpkin puree, used to mix that with greek yogurt, scoop of chocolate protein, sometimes pb and sweetener, let it sit in the freezer for a little while or do it in cream of rice or oatmeal with chocolate protein and sweetener. tastey stuff


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 16, 2020)

Weight has been stuck at about 260-261, so i'm lowering the calories a bit, taking 50g of carbs out of the diet. Only cardio has been my morning fasted walk of 45 minutes, adding a second walk in as well in the evening for 30 minutes. Clen is also increasing to 60mcg per day.
Had a pretty good pull day, felt good energy and did some intensity teqniques.

Icarian T-Bar Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
245x8 200x10 drop 180x4 drop 135x6

Supine Hammer Iso Pulldowns 1x6-9 1x10-15
290x6.5 250x10

1 arm Hammer Iso Lateral Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
250x7 205x10

Mag Grip Lat Focused Pulldown 1 drop set
165x8 drop 135x8

Cable EZBar Curls 3x8-12
125x12 x10 x9

1 arm DB Hammer Curls 1x6-9 1x10-15
65sx6 45sx10


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 17, 2020)

Well some gyms opened up in my area this week so no more 50 minute drive to workout anymore thankfully. Had to switch out some movements and use different machines but 10 minute drive is a hell of a lot nicer. Not sure if i wasn't fully recovered or just because it was a much older version of the machine but cybex squat presses felt brutal today despite less weight being used.

Life Fitness Laying Leg Curl 2 max sets
210x10 210x8

Life Fitness Leg Extensions 2 max sets
305x16 305x14

Cybex Squat Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
11.5ppsx6 9ppsx11

Life Fitness Seated Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x10-15
265x9 220x10

DB RDLs 2x6-9
130’sx7 130’sx6

Life Fitness Adductor Stack  2max sets
305x13 305x11

Calf Press Machine 2 max sets
400x18 400x14


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 18, 2020)

Due to some travel this weekend. Im working out 5 days straight this week. Gonna be feeling completely knackered saturday im sure. After the weekend i will get back to a 2days on 1 day off routine.

At this new gym, there is only 1 smith machine and 1 cable station. The smith machine felt awful, bar way too thin with no knurling. Due to how thin the bar is, it ended up causing quite a bit of elbow pain. May get rid of smith machine presses for now and do more DB or Barbell work. Haven't done DB Inclines in a while, might be fun. Also with no seated Overhead cable tricep extension, ill probably switch that to a close grip press next time as standing cable OH extensions feel terrible. Also dropped BB up right rows as they weren't feeling right in my shoulder.

Switching exercises so much drives me crazy, can't wait for my normal gym to open back up, im the type of person that wants to run the same routine as long as possible, only switching a movement if it is causing a pain or the lift has stalled for a couple weeks. 

Today's push day:

Incline Smith Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
390x6.5  315x9 slow negative and pause)

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 1x6-9 1x10-12
4ppsx5 250x12

Slight Decline Smith 3x8 same weight each set
345x8 x8 no third set due to elbow pain

Life Fitness Lateral Raise 1 1 max set with double rest pause, 1x12-15
210x10 rp5 rp3 180x12

Pec Dec 1max set
250x11

Single Arm Cable Side Laterals 2x10-12
20x12 20x11

Standing Cable OverHead Tricep Extensions 2max Sets
145x13 145x11

Rope Tricep Push Down 1x6-9 2x10-15
85x8 60x11


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 19, 2020)

Pull day today, this gym has a nautilus pull over i actually fit in so going to put that in for the first movement on all pull days, Moving Chest support Dumbell Rows to the other back day to replace unilateral hammer rows as there is not one at this new gym. Back was feeling pumped so snapped a pic

Nautilus Pull Overs 1x6-9 1x10-15
210x10 180x12

Barbell Rows 1x6-9 1x10-15
385x8 315x12

1 arm Hammer Low Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
245x7 180x11

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 1x6-9 with a double rest pause
225x9 rp3 rp2

Hammer Strength Shrugs 3max sets
4ppsx20 4ppsx16 4ppsx12

Life Fitness 1 arm Preachers 1x6-9 1x10-15
110x8 85x11

Hammer Cable Curls 3x10-12
65x12  65x11 65x10

Weighted Hanging Ab Leg raises 3 sets 10-12
12lbs x 12 x10 x10


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 19, 2020)

nvm figured it out


----------



## tinymk (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice shape in your back brother


----------



## Jin (Jun 19, 2020)

You have an outstanding base of knowledge, great work ethic and discipline and great genetics. Having that shape at your height and weight is outstanding.

Even more impressive since you’ve had to deal with lots of setbacks recently. 

Get those legs on par on with your upper body and I think you’ll be a real force to be reckoned with on stage!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> You have an outstanding base of knowledge, great work ethic and discipline and great genetics. Having that shape at your height and weight is outstanding.
> 
> Even more impressive since you’ve had to deal with lots of setbacks recently.
> 
> Get those legs on par on with your upper body and I think you’ll be a real force to be reckoned with on stage!



Really appreciate those words man! As long as i play it smart i'm sure they are going to come up quick, plus i have some fun plans to help them out more once i begin bulking :32 (20):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jun 20, 2020)

I would like to second what Master Jin said!!! :32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 20, 2020)

After your vids of the leg press and hammer strength press, we all know you're putting in serious work.  Thanks for the journal bro.  You're a monster


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 21, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> 1 arm Hammer Low Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
> 245x7 180x11



Man you are looking ripped as hell. You should be proud.

Are Hammer Low Rows like Kroc Rows?


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 21, 2020)

Sorry man, Hammer is referring to the Hammer Strength Machine Low Row. Not sure if I like it probably won’t keep it in honestly. IMO the best Hammer Row is the Hammer Strength D.Y. Row. The D.Y. Refers to Dorian Yates as he designed it for hammer specifically to simulate the pull motion of an underhand barbell row. Unfortunately can’t seem to find a gym here with one



Skullcrusher said:


> Man you are looking ripped as hell. You should be proud.
> 
> Are Hammer Low Rows like Kroc Rows?


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 22, 2020)

Great weekend, visited the girlfriends dad sunday and managed very good self control with the diet, stuck to all just protein meals throughout the day and had a cpouple hot dogs at a barbecue and 1 slice of pizza when we all went out for pizza later. Usually i struggle bad with self control and the **** its when i end up off diet. So that self control felt great and woke up with the weight down from the previous day. 

Really happy to wake up at 256.8 this morning looking very flat, muscles lacking pop, and vascularity is down. 

I am going to have a higher carb day today to try to restore some glycogen, will have 450g of carbs today and take progress pics in the morning.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gym was hot as all hell today, no a/c in there. Had a good leg day though. Even got a compliment on my quads from a fellow bodybuilder which felt great haha.

Life Fitness Laying Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x10-15
210x10 210x8


Life Fitness Leg Extensions 2 max sets
305x17 x14


Cybex Leg Press 1x9-12 1x12-15 
10ppsx9 8ppsx12


Feet High and Wide Leg Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
8ppsx9 7ppsx11


Life Fitness Seated Leg Press
400x6 300x11 (5count negatives both sets)


Life Fitness Adductor Stack  2max sets
305x14 305x11


Seated Hammer Strength Calf Raise
225x11 225x9

Time to enjoy this high carb day now.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 23, 2020)

i know i said id post progress pics but i screwed up last night. Sunday evening i shredded slow cooked chicken and accidentally left it out, was probably out for about 12 hours. Put it in my fridge anyways when i saw it out and said screw it lets try it last night. Big mistake. Was up sick most the night and been feeling sick to my stomach all day.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 23, 2020)

You gotta be careful with that shit, bro.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 23, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> You gotta be careful with that shit, bro.  Hope you feel better soon



shhhhhh dont tell him that, some of us need him to lose some of that muscle so we can catch up to the fukker! :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 24, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i know i said id post progress pics but i screwed up last night. Sunday evening i shredded slow cooked chicken and accidentally left it out, was probably out for about 12 hours. Put it in my fridge anyways when i saw it out and said screw it lets try it last night. Big mistake. Was up sick most the night and been feeling sick to my stomach all day.



Oh man that sucks! Sorry dude.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 24, 2020)

Morning weight in: 258lbs
Push day today, maybe it was from being sick yesterday but just felt off the whole workout, strength, focus and energy felt down but pushed the best i could.

Incline BB Press 1x6-9 1x10-15 
365x6+1 assisted skipped back off set as i felt off on my top set and just didnt feel right

High Incline Smith Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
3ppsx6 200x10

Hammer Strength Press
450x5 360x8

Seated lateral raises 3x10-15
40sx12 x12 x12

Pec Deck Chest Flys 1x max set
250x11

Machine Side Laterals 1x6-9 double rp
190x8 rp4 rp3

Hammer Strength Dips
405x9 360x12

Standing Rope OH extensions 1 double rp
150x14 rp 8 rp 4


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 24, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Morning weight in: 258lbs
> Push day today, maybe it was from being sick yesterday but just felt off the whole workout, strength, focus and energy felt down but pushed the best i could.
> 
> Incline BB Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
> ...



Incredible work. I would be impressed with myself if I could do half of that.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 25, 2020)

Good feeling pull day. Subbed in Chest Supported Dumbell Rows for hammer strength unilateral rows as there is not one of those machines at this gym and took out iso lateral hammer pulldowns as this gym doesnt have one of those either. Enjoying Nautilus pull overs though and those should help overtime with a wider back in front poses. 

Nautilus Pull Overs 1x6-9 1x10-15
220x11 240x7 under estimated how much i could do on first set so increased weight on the second.

BodyMasters Chest Support T-Bar Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
245x6 180x10

DB Neutral Grip Chest Supported Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
110sx9 90sx11

Chest On Incline Bench Cable Rope Pulldown 1x6-9 1x10-15 with double rest pause 
130x7 115x9 rp 5 rp3

Hammer Strength Shrugs 3max sets
380x20 380x15 380x11

Cable EZBar Curls 3x8-12 (much harder cable machine)
95x6 72.5x9 65x9 (next week do all 3 with 65)

1 arm DB Hammer Curls 1x6-9 1x10-15
65sx7 45sx10

Weighted Hanging Ab Leg raises
12lb med ball x14 x12 x11


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

messed up picture, dont know how to delete post


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

255.2 pounds this morning. 
Took some update pics, will post them all later when i have a chance to go through them all (i put the timer on and take like 70 lol) but i will put this one up now showing me from 2 weeks ago compared to now. Progress is being MADE!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

Today's progress pics, about to head to the gym to smash some LEGS!


----------



## Trump (Jun 26, 2020)

Your impressive dude all that knowledge you have shows in your physique


----------



## German89 (Jun 26, 2020)

at least you didn't shave your forearms.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jun 26, 2020)

Following you on YouTube.   Gotta day love the videos, except you need more of them man.

Also need your oatmeal, protein recipe.  Watched the one where you mixed protein with egg whites, so curious what all is in the oatmeal and protein pudding you’re eating in one of them.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ill have to rewatch and see what i did, i can get creative when dieting haha



bigbadjedi93 said:


> Following you on YouTube.   Gotta day love the videos, except you need more of them man.
> 
> Also need your oatmeal, protein recipe.  Watched the one where you mixed protein with egg whites, so curious what all is in the oatmeal and protein pudding you’re eating in one of them.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

German89 said:


> at least you didn't shave your forearms.



too manly


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 26, 2020)

Good Leg day today, had a scary moment on the squat press. No spot and completely failed going for a 7th rep. Thankfully I was somehow able to bail out. Experimented with a cluster set on leg extensions as i HATE doing super high reps and the machines are never heavy enough and i rather liked it.

Life Fitness Laying Leg Curl 2 max sets
210x11 210x8

Cybex Leg Extensions cluster set 4x8 rest 15 seconds between rounds
200x8 x8 x8 x7.5

Cybex Squat Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
11.5ppsx6 failed on 7 (no spot scary ha) 9ppsx11

Life Fitness Seated Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x10-15
265x8 220x10

DB RDLs 2x6-9
130’sx8 130’sx7

Life Fitness Adductor Stack  2max sets
305x15 305x12

Calf Press Machine 2 max sets
400x18 400x14


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 27, 2020)

Easier to bail on free weights?


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 29, 2020)

Wasnt able to post this update yesterday. But had a good push day yesterday. Close Grip Barbell tricep presses always caused some pains but i tried out the multi grip bar with a neutral  close grip hand position and really liked it, so im going to add those in, rotate them with Hammer Strength Dips as my main loading tricep exercise. Messed with it at the end of my workout with a wider grip for incline presses as well and it felt great so i may put those in as a chest movement next time
 too.

Pec Dec 1max set
295x12

Incline DB Press 1x6-9 1x10-15 ( may switch this for that multi grip bar press)
165x6 (too heavy bad form) 115x14

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
4ppsx5.5 3ppsx9

Hammer Strength Chest Press 1x6-9 1x10-15 double rest pause
4ppsx6 3ppsx10 rp 3 rp2

Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 1 double Rest Pause
210x12 rp5 rp3

Single Arm Cable Side Laterals 3x10-12
25x10 25x9 20x10

Neutral Close Grip Tricep Presses
275x5 225x8

Rope Tricep Push Down 1x6-9 2x10-15
95x8 80x10 x10


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2020)

165 dumbbells...... my shoulder would rip
off.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 29, 2020)

So all I gotta do is eat better, quit smoking , quit my job and work out 10 hours a day while taking juice and I can accomplish this???


I cant follow along anymore making me depressed but your killing it bro.


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> So all I gotta do is eat better, quit smoking , quit my job and work out 10 hours a day while taking juice and I can accomplish this???
> 
> 
> I cant follow along anymore making me depressed but your killing it bro.



Nope. Not even then. I could take 3x the gear Brock takes and not match his physique. 

He’s the product of genetics, hard work, diet, knowledge and enhancement. 

All we can do is root him on and let his dedication motivate us. 

Compring yourself to
others is a dangerous game. 

Always compare your present self to your previous self. In life and in lifting. 

Are you progressing well? Then you are winning.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Nope. Not even then. I could take 3x the gear Brock takes and not match his physique.
> 
> He’s the product of genetics, hard work, diet, knowledge and enhancement.
> 
> ...



consistency is king! nothing happens overnight, ive been working out 15 years on top of my diet most of it plus 2.5 years being enhanced. I do believe i have relatively good genetics but at the end of the day, you never know what you are capable of until consistency wins out... not 4,5 days a week.... 365 days a year. I do have down times every year where i take a month to eat whatever i want and just make sure protein needs are met and training volume is backed off but still intense, but outside of that, i try to be 100% consistent with any "cheat meal" built into a plan in a way that works. That lifestyle isnt for everyone but it's what is neccesary when you have big goals. The best advice ive gotten related to bodybuilding in the last couple years is if you want to be a pro, start acting like a pro now, because if you don't you will never make it.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> 165 dumbbells...... my shoulder would rip
> off.



i quit dumbell pressing for a while because of that fear plus my shoulders arent great anyways. last block i had them in i was up to 180s, a slight mess up and its easy to injure yourself. Decided it wasnt worth it. I doubt i will keep them in for that very reason, the juice isnt worth the squeeze. Hopefully my normal gym opens up soon and i can get back to smith machine pressing as my heavy loading exercise opposite of incline barbell presses


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks man, you don't know how helpful this stuff is..!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 30, 2020)

today's pull day. Lightened the load on a couple exercises, feel strength going down and want to make sure im getting a good squeeze and not being sloppy to meet numbers. 


Nautilus Pull Overs 1x6-9 1x10-15
240x10.5 �� 220x10

Barbell Rows 1x6-9 1x10-15
365x8 315x12

1 arm Hammer Low Row 1x6-9 1x10-15
225x8 180x110

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 1 double rest pause
225x9 rp3 rp2

Hammer Strength Shrugs 3max sets
380lbs x20 x16 x13

Life Fitness 1 arm Preachers 1x6-9 1x10-15
110x8 85x11

Hammer Cable Curls 3x10-12
65x12 65x11 65x10

Weighted Hanging Ab Leg raises
12lb med ball x15 x13 x11


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 30, 2020)

barbell rows @ 365 is beast af dude. 
keep killing it


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 30, 2020)

Leg Day! Holy Hell! Double Banded Leg Presses tore me up! Such a deeper burn in the quads. Loved it. I also tried out a hack squat variation recommended to me to take the stress off the knees, basically you put a foam roller at the top behind your upper back/ shoulders and yep took the pain right off the knees. Going to try them out for a little bit with 1 working set and overtime as long as knee pain doesn't come back i'll add another set. 

Life Fitness Laying Leg Curl 2 max sets
210x11.5 210x8

Life Fitness Leg Extensions 1 max set
305x18

Double Banded Cybex Leg Press  1x9-12 1x12-15
 8ppsx9+1 assisted,  6ppsx12 + 1 assisted

Cybex Hack Squat Variation 1x6-9
5ppsx6

Life Fitness Seated Leg Press 1x15-20
300x16

Seated Leg Curl 1x6-9 1x10-15
250x10 205x11

Life Fitness Adductor Stack  2max sets
305x15 305x11

Seated Hammer Strength Calf Raise
230x10 180x14


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 30, 2020)

clip of my top set of the double banded leg presses


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Nope. Not even then. I could take 3x the gear Brock takes and not match his physique.
> 
> He’s the product of genetics, hard work, diet, knowledge and enhancement.
> 
> ...



I was kidding and it is motivating to see this shit thats why I follow along if I did a 365 whatever press he does my bones would shatter. Like he said consistency  man I have only been doing this a **** hair over  2 years and if I can get a 1/4 of Mr. Brock i would be happy. But seeing that it is possible and that people like you and him are here to help people like me thats a great tool to have so everyone continue the great work lol


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 1, 2020)

Broski! You are a real life monster.  Lots of hard work culminating in awesomeness is great.  Sounds like you got some good dudes pushing you too. Fukkin A


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 1, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Broski! You are a real life monster.  Lots of hard work culminating in awesomeness is great.  Sounds like you got some good dudes pushing you too. Fukkin A



Man! That was actually a random guy in the gym i asked for a spot from, i got lucky as he was spot on. Hope to see him around again.


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 1, 2020)

Thats awesome! He was spot on kept pushin you! Your a fukkin animal keep it up bro!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 1, 2020)

the lunk alarm at planet fitness across the street from your gym went off after that last rep :32 (18):


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> Compring yourself to
> others is a dangerous game.


Words to live by. The sooner you come to terms with this, the better off you'll be. 

And Jesus christ Brock, impressive as hell.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hired a coach today to begin my growth phase, really excited to work with this guy and hopefully put on alot of size this year. I'll still log what i can once i get the plan and let you guys follow along with what im doing.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 1, 2020)

Def in for it.  Are you going to compete?


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Def in for it.  Are you going to compete?



No. 

He’s going to dominate!


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nope working with him for the offseason to put on as much size as we can until we decide on a show next year. With the uncertainties of covid it just doesn’t make sense to me to try to diet down for 12 weeks for a show and.... I’m not big enough haha


----------



## Jin (Jul 2, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> ... I’m not big enough haha



I wasn’t going to say anything. But I guess we can all stop pretending now.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 2, 2020)

This thread is awesome! Brock you are a real beast Bro!! :32 (19):


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 3, 2020)

Push day today, lowered the weight a bit on some exercises and focused on feeling the muscle and squeeze as i feel like ive been chasing weight trying to get back to my old pre quarantine lifts instead of getting the feel back. Should have the new plan from my coach late tonight or early tomorrow so will likely be pushing food up tomorrow.

Seated Cable Chest Fly 1max set
65x8

Incline BB Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
355x6 295x8 

High Incline Smith Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
2.5ppsx6 180x9

Hammer Strength Incline Press
360x7 180 cluster set 4,4,4,4,4,2

Seated lateral raises 3x10-15
40sx12 x12 x11

Machine Side Laterals 1x6-9 double rp
190x9 rp4 rp3

Hammer Strength Dips
430x8 360x12

Standing Rope OH extensions 1 6x4 cluster set didnt log it


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 3, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Seated Hammer Strength Calf Raise
> 230x10 180x14


R u doing these eccentric style?


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 3, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> R u doing these eccentric style?



not sure what you mean? Do I control the eccentric? Yes. It’s important to control the eccentric portion of all lifts and keep tension on the muscle throughout the movement.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> not sure what you mean? Do I control the eccentric? Yes. It’s important to control the eccentric portion of all lifts and keep tension on the muscle throughout the movement.



Oh come on, everyone knows the proper way is to rapid fire 20 bouncy reps in 7 seconds. #GAINZZZ  :32 (20):


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m trying to heal Achilles tendinitis so I’ve been doing them one-footed eccentric, meaning i use my hands and both feet to do the lifting, and take 10-15 seconds to let the weight down with one leg for each rep. The sets take forever. So far it seems to be working but i haven’t actually used my Achilles for any running since i pulled it in March on the track.  
Just curious if ur spending more time lifting or letting the weight down on ur seated calf raises.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I’m trying to heal Achilles tendinitis so I’ve been doing them one-footed eccentric, meaning i use my hands and both feet to do the lifting, and take 10-15 seconds to let the weight down with one leg for each rep. The sets take forever. So far it seems to be working but i haven’t actually used my Achilles for any running since i pulled it in March on the track.
> Just curious if ur spending more time lifting or letting the weight down on ur seated calf raises.



Definitely let that heal, don't push it. I snapped an Achille's, you do NOT want to do that.


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Definitely let that heal, don't push it. I snapped an Achille's, you do NOT want to do that.



You snapped it?!  

What a heel......


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 7, 2020)

sorry ive been mia guys. Was really busy over the holiday weekend and this week has been hectic as well. Started working with my new coach this week though. Ill post an update on everything im doing tomorrow


----------



## white ape (Jul 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> sorry ive been mia guys. Was really busy over the holiday weekend and this week has been hectic as well. Started working with my new coach this week though. Ill post an update on everything im doing tomorrow



looking forward to it


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 30, 2020)

This diet feels like a bit of a full time job staying on top of it, with that and my real job I haven’t had much time to post much online.

Anyways as I mentioned before, I’m working with a coach now, they are just doing my diet and made some recommendations on gear usage.
doing a carb cycling approach, roughly 1100 carbs 240 protein no added fat on 3 high days a week, 650 carbs, 300 protein 40g added fat on 2 medium days, 300carbs 360protein 60g added fats on 2 low days. Also have flank steak for my protein for 2 meals on medium and low days, those fats are not counted in the above macros. On the high days I have the option of a free meal as my last meal and usually end up eating way more then my normal meal would be as my appetite is still very high, as far as drugs, on 1g pharma test, 750mg eq, and 5iu gh a day, 

up to 285lbs this morning. The gh seems to have caused a TON of water weight. Easily 10-15 pounds and a decent amount of that is under the skin and not inside the muscle, so it’s not the prettiest 285lbs. Causing pretty severe lower back pumps, has me regretting buying so much generic gh and kinda wishing I would have chose to use pharma gh at a lower amount 

as far as training I began working out 5 days a week. My split is 1chest + front delts + Triceps 2. hamstrings + side delts + calves 3. Back and biceps 4. quads and adductors. Rotating between the 4 days throughout the week. Decided to split my leg day up because my hamstrings suck, workout took too long, and wanted to ensure intensity And focus stays up throughout the workout so last movements aren’t neglected. Also split up the shoulders so push day isn’t so long. Doing 3-4 movements per body part with a top set and a back off set, sometimes i will do a rest pause as well. Triceps and biceps are getting 2 movements with 1 movement getting 2 rest pause sets. 

sorry this update is rushed. Will answer any questions and try to give more detail later.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 30, 2020)

Heres my last few workouts


Belt Squats with Wedges + Narrow
4ppsx5 3ppsx11
Cybex Plate Loaded Extensions1x6-9, 1 double rp
270x9 205x16 rp6 rp5
Banded Seated Leg Press Machine 3x12-20
350x10 350x11 270x20
Adductors
350x15 350x8 drop 305 x4
Calves
200 3 second hold too x10 rp 4 rp 3


Pec Deck Warmup
Incline BB Press  1x6-8 1x10-12
365x7 +1 assisted 295x13 + static hold
Smith Machine high Incline Shoulder Press
250x7rp2 180x10 or11? 15 with partials
Slight Decline Smith Bench 2x8-10
340x5 +negative (pain in bicep forearm tendon so no second set)
Machine Press Cluster Set
240x 5,5,5,5,5,5
DB Fly Press 
85sx12 85sx9
Machine Lateral Raise 
185x12 210x7rp3rp2
Seated Cable Fly
57.5x6 drop 50x5
DB Front Raise 3x12-15
20sx12 30sx12 40sx12 50sx10


laying Leg Curls 1x10-12 double RP
220x11 rp4 rp2 + partials
Seated Leg Curl 2x8-12 PR movement
280x9 250x11
Stiff Leg Dead’s
315x10 315x 9
DB Side lateral Raise
65sx8 50sx12 + partials to failure both sets
Machine Lateral Raise 
210x8 rp3 rp3  200x11 rp5 rp4


Nautilus Pull Overs
275x9 230x11
Barbell Rows 1x6-9 1x10-15
365x8 315x12
Dante Row
140x9 rp5 rp3
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
this workout was short and rushed, skipped biceps, only had 35minutes before the gym closed

Heels Elevated Narrow Smith Squat 1x6-9 1x10-15
4ppsx7 3ppsx12 
Cybex Plate Loaded Extensions 1x6-9 , 1 double rp
270x10 225x12 rp5 rp4
Body Master Leg Press 2 double green band +1 orange
8ppsx9 7ppsx12
Adductors 1 max set, 1 drop set
350x16, 350x8 drop 305 x4


Incline BB Press  1x6-9 1x10-15
370x8 +1 assisted, 305x14
Strive Shoulder Press 1x6-9 1x10-15
4ppsx6, 3ppsx10
Slight Decline Smith Bench  1x6-9 1x10-15
4ppsx6, 3ppsx12
DB Incline Fly Press 2x10-12
90sx11, 90sx10
Machine Lateral Raise 1x6-10 1x double rest pause set 15-20 total reps
210x10 170x11 rp 6 rp5 
OH high Incline Seated Cable Extension
1 double rest pause 11-15 total reps, 1x20ish
140x8 rp3 rp2 , 95x14 rp6


1 Legged Curl Machine 1x6-9 10x10-15
130x8 100x14
Seated Leg Curl 2x8-12 PR movement
290x8 almost 9 260x9+partials + static hold 10 count
Stiff Leg Dead’s
345x9 315x
DB Side lateral Raise
65sx9 50sx12 + partials to failure both sets
Machine Lateral Raise
210x9 rp6 rp4
Belt Squat Ham Dom
5ppsx5 4ppsx9

also doing 12min HIT cardio on high days 1 minute high intensity 1 minute low intensity


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 30, 2020)

pics from first thing this morning fasted. not sure why they are flipping to the side on here when i upload them, cant seem to fix it


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2020)

Apart from your pants being lobsided you look amazing dude


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 30, 2020)

just trying to be a tease :32 (18):


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice work keep it up


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 31, 2020)

Looking Great!


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2020)

choulder-area is sick bro


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 3, 2020)

strength has really starting going up these past few workouts.

Last few workouts:
Note rp means rest pause, so i take 10-15 deep breaths on these before going again with same weight taking each go at it to failure.

Nautilus Pull Overs
275x10 rp 5 rp3
Kroc Rows 
175sx9 rp5r p3
Bent over parallel to ground Cable Rope Rows
140x12 rp7 rp5
Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs
200x9 rp4 rp2.5 
Rack Pulls 
585x 6
Ez Bar Curls
72.5x13 rp6 rp4


Heels Elevated Narrow Stance Squat 
4ppsx8
Cybex Plate Loaded Extensions 
270x11, 225x13 rp6 rp4
Belt Squats with Wedges + Narrow
4ppsx8
Seated Leg Press Machine
320x20
Adductors
395x14 rp6 rp3


Incline Barbell Press
375x9 , 315x14
Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press
250 added to bar x9 rp 4 rp 2
Slight Decline Smith Bench 
4ppsx6.8 so close to 7 but copuldnt lock out
DB Low Incline Fly Press 
105sx9 105sx6
Machine Lateral Delt Raise 
210x12 rp7 rp5
Overhead Seated Tricep EZ Bar Cable Extension
140x8 rp3 rp2  95x16

really pumped to get 375 for 9 on the incline barbell press, my pr before quarantine was 385 for 7, should blow past that soon and hopefully get to 405 for 6-9 before the end of september. Was also really thrilled with the squats the previous workout. Things are really taking off now.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looking swole!!!!!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Aug 4, 2020)

Damn your a beast man m


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 4, 2020)

Straight killin it


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 4, 2020)

That was a hell of a workout Brock.  Glad you're getting ready to hit new PRs


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Aug 6, 2020)

Beastly as fuk Brock!!! :32 (19):


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 9, 2020)

Last few workouts, rp means rest pause sets dc style as before. Morning weight around 287.

LayingLeg Curls
230x8 rp 4 rp 2
Stiff Leg Deads From Floor
405x5 315x9
Seated Leg Curl 
295x 7-8 (8th sloppy) 250x10 +partials
Cable Cuffed Side Lateral 
42.5x8 35x10
Machine Lateral Raise 
210x11 rp7 rp4


Nautilus Pull Overs
275x10 rp 5 rp3
Barbell Rows 1x6-9 1x10-15 
365x7 315x12
Lean over seated Cable Rope Rows
145x13 rp7 rp4
Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs 
187.5x11
Rack Pulls 
585x6 495x8 
Ez Bar cable Curls
77.5x14 rp 6 rp 4


1 Legged Curl Machine 
140x8 was going to do a back off set but have some weird right knee pain so called it good with the top set
Heels Elevated Narrow Squat
4ppsx9
Pin Loaded Extensions 
350x12 reat pause 5 rest pause3
Belt Squats with Wedges + Narrow
4ppsx8
Seated Leg Press
320+ bands x18
Adductors
395x14 rp6 rp3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2020)

Awesome man, thanks for posting these. I have a lot to learn still.


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 9, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Awesome man, thanks for posting these. I have a lot to learn still.



you bet man. I still feel I have so much to learn still myself.


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 11, 2020)

i just updated the other day but just wanted to post about what i thought was a shit workout yesterday.
Was a push day but just did chest and some shoulders as i was short on time.
It was one of those workouts that i just felt mentally and physically off. I still pushed myself as hard as i could but just left the gym disappointed as i didnt hit the numbers i was hoping too.

Full Workout:
Incline BB Press 385x6/7 , 315x12 
Smith Machine shoulder Press 
250added to bar to bar x9  rp 3 rp 2
Slight Decline Smith Bench
4ppsx7 
DB Incline Fly Press
105sx9 105sx6
Machine Lateral Raise 1 double rest pause
220x12 rp 5 rp 4

Once i got home and looked over my lifts, I was quite pleased that that's the type of workout im disappointed in now 

Videos of the top sets of Incline BB Press and DB Fly Press below


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 11, 2020)

That's still awesome man. I notice you use a smith for some presses. I hear people knocking Smiths sometimes. What do you like about it/use it for?


----------



## Jin (Aug 11, 2020)

Both my pecs would suffer complete tears if I tried to press that much weight on incline. Nice work. Impressive, as always.


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's still awesome man. I notice you use a smith for some presses. I hear people knocking Smiths sometimes. What do you like about it/use it for?



400 pounds is 400 pounds. When my stabilizing muscles get tired out i can use the smith to take them out of the equation and place as much possible force on to my targeted muscle as possible. People knock them thinking it's not "hardcore". Im trying to place as much mechanical tension on my targeted muscle so they certainly have a place.
I also like them on shoulder presses as My shoulders are beat up and i end up hurt when i try to barbell or db press with my shoulders for too long.

Also i think the smith can be a great way to learn to contract the muscle. I could never feel my chest on incline presses for the longest time until i started using the smith machine for incline presses.  Was easier to focus on the muscle and figure out how to get a strong contraction.

I probably have more reasons but it is certainly a useful tool.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 21, 2020)

brock8282 any updates?


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 31, 2020)

been a while since ive posted an update. weight has been sitting at 290lbs first thing in the morning. Appetite is still high. Things are clicking on all cylinders.
Routine has finally been settled in and on point. With my workout intensity i can not workout as often as i was trying. It was a waste of time. Settled in to working out 4 days a week. Sun, Monday, Wed, Fri. rotating push pull legs. Works out to hitting stuff roughly once every 5 days which seems to always be the right frequency for me.

Recent workouts:
Nautilus Pull Overs
285x 9+1,  230x 12
Dumbell Rows
195x 8 165x11
Lean over seated Cable Rope Rows
160x8 140x10
Chest Support TBar
Wide Grip 180x5
Neutral Grip 180x6
Ez Bar Curls
87.5x11 rp 4 rp 2 65x11
1arm side preacher curl neutral grip
35x14


Laying Leg Curls 
245x 8 rp4 rp3
1 Legged Curl Machine
140x8.5 110x14
Safety Squat Bar Squat
375x 9   285x 12
Banded Leg Press
8ppsx12 8ppsx9




High Incline Barbell Shoulder Press
315x8 275x12
DB Side lateral Raise
70sx8 + 85sx10 partials
55sx11 + 85sx10 partials
Machine Laterals
220x9 200x11
Straight Bar Push down
95x12 95x11 95x9
(tweaked something in my chest so skipped chest work this day)


Barbell Rows 
365x9 315x12
Rack Chins
Bw x9 x8 x8
Hammer Low Row
4.5ppsx10 4ppsx13
Dumbell Chest Support Upper Back Row
105sx7 85sx11
1 arm cable Curls
40x10 30x12
1 arm high cable curl
25x9 25x8


Seated Leg Curl
300x7 250x11
Stiff Legged Deads from floor
405x7 315x12
Banded Leg Press
10ppsx8 8ppsx 14
Squat Movement skipped because of knee pain.
Adductors
350x18 350x10
Glute Ham Raise
25lbsx7 10lbsx10


Seated Cable Fly
85lbsx 11
Incline BB Press 
385x8  , 315x14
Hammer strength Shoulder
360x6  270x11
Weighted Dips
90x10  45x13
Machine Lateral Raise
220x12 (weird shoulder pain)
OH Seated Tricep Extension Rope
140x8 120x10
Cuff Laterals
25x20 35x8

and a recent pic


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Aug 31, 2020)

Ja ja ja JACKED UP!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2020)

Looking badass man!

195 lbs dumbell rows, can't really fathom this.


----------



## Jin (Aug 31, 2020)

290!?!?!?!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

Looking killer dude


----------



## brock8282 (Sep 12, 2020)

Finally hit 4pps on the incline barbell. 8 good reps. A goal of mine for a long time now.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 12, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Finally hit 4pps on the incline barbell. 8 good reps. A goal of mine for a long time now.



beastmode.  Keep it going.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 12, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Finally hit 4pps on the incline barbell. 8 good reps. A goal of mine for a long time now.



That's awesome man, congrats!


----------



## Trump (Sep 12, 2020)

how easy they where you could prob put another half a plate either side for 3



brock8282 said:


> Finally hit 4pps on the incline barbell. 8 good reps. A goal of mine for a long time now.


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 12, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> been a while since ive posted an update. weight has been sitting at 290lbs first thing in the morning. Appetite is still high. Things are clicking on all cylinders.
> Routine has finally been settled in and on point. With my workout intensity i can not workout as often as i was trying. It was a waste of time. Settled in to working out 4 days a week. Sun, Monday, Wed, Fri. rotating push pull legs. Works out to hitting stuff roughly once every 5 days which seems to always be the right frequency for me.
> 
> Recent workouts:
> ...


That’s it. I’ve had enough. I’m following this workout plan myself to a T and I’m starting Monday.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 13, 2020)

fukk bro that is hella impressive!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Oct 11, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i just updated the other day but just wanted to post about what i thought was a shit workout yesterday.
> Was a push day but just did chest and some shoulders as i was short on time.
> It was one of those workouts that i just felt mentally and physically off. I still pushed myself as hard as i could but just left the gym disappointed as i didnt hit the numbers i was hoping too.
> 
> ...


I know those are heavy I noticed if I turn the my handS in goin up I get a better contraction but ur way bigger then me just something to try if u already havnt


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 11, 2020)

Impressive log Brock .. you remind me of Hurt from SI years past ... thank you for this log and sharing what you are actually doing ... you've provided a ton a content and value to this site ... some have commented that is the did this or that (especially more gear) they could be like you ... thank you Jin for correcting them ... you're dedication is truly next level and very inspiring to follow ... for it is your hard work and diet that made it possible for your achievements (and God played a part with a 6'2" frame/genetics) ... but many have had far better frames and more gifts and they have achieved far less than you ....

Let us know if you plan to keep a new log at some point .. I will be subscribing and participating in that one ...


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 12, 2020)

thanks man!
i fell of as logging during a bulk just gets kinda boring, progress made isnt that noticeable. And then my training is pretty much always the same. im a firm believer in doing the same workouts over long periods of time and focus on getting stronger overtime by increasing the load 5 pounds or adding a rep session to session.

My lifts have completely stalled the past 2 weeks and my body has felt kind of worn down so i am taking this week off from training and beginning a 4-6 week cruise ( yes its really short really just letting esters clear before i blast with new compounds but ill do a longer proper cruise after the next blast). Currently up to 300lbs morning fasted weight. Should be able to mantain 290-295 and hopefully shoot for 310-315ish after the next blast.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 12, 2020)

You've had an incredible 3 to 4 ... you're literally up from 265 to 300 lbs .. and most of it documented here ... please post some 300 lbs pics .. it does seem that your legs have gained considerable mass ... also please continue posting workout videos .. to be honest your inclined chest fly video showed me that I am been doing flys with incorrect form for about 10 years .. would appreciate seeing barbel rows and other movements ...


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 12, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> You've had an incredible 3 to 4 ... you're literally up from 265 to 300 lbs .. and most of it documented here ... please post some 300 lbs pics .. it does seem that your legs have gained considerable mass ... also please continue posting workout videos .. to be honest your inclined chest fly video showed me that I am been doing flys with incorrect form for about 10 years .. would appreciate seeing barbel rows and other movements ...



Im hoping so with the legs! My leg training is always very frustrating with my knees. I know nothing puts mass on my quads like hack squats but they absolutely destroy my knees so i can't do them anymore and i havent been able to do any sort of squat variation this past month as my knees are pretty beat up right now, Literally just been pounding away at the hammer strength horizontal leg press (my favorite as you dont need a spot to go to absolute failure with it) and a strive fitness leg extension set so the load is lighter at the bottom of the movement and heavier at the top (feels alot better on my knees with this loading pattern)

ill  post some more training videos after this week off. Likely your chest fly wasnt wrong, i just like this variation more where it is a fly motion down but more of a press coming in on the way up, can load it up heavier, feel a better contraction in the muscle, and it bothers my shoulder less.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm not comparing myself to you (or snake, tiny, Bricks, Jin, or other monsters here) ... but I understand knee pain as I stopped squating and deadlifts more than a year ago ... I do know there is always a way ... looking forward to seeing your continued logging and more videos ... your progress is a definite inspiration ...


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 19, 2020)

Decided to start logging my lifts on here again. 
Ive been cruising since early October and will continue until probably early to mid December. Things haven’t went as well as I’ve hoped. Morning fasted weight is down to 285, but that’s been holding steady the past two weeks. The gh which I dropped seemed to put on more water then I expected. Also have been dealing with a nagging shoulder injury, after the week off from lifting I avoided all pressing for another two weeks. Incline Barbell presses still have it not feeling right so those are being dropped from the program.

changed up my split. My knees aren’t recovering fast enough to hit quads every 5th day and I want to put a bit more focus into my delts and arms. So split is
chest/ shoulder isos
back/ 1 bicep pump movement
off
shoulders/ arms
legs
off 

last few lifts since starting this split

Incline Barbell Press
365x5 (shoulder still nagging stopped early switch movement next time)
Hammer Converging Press
6ppsx8 5ppsx9
Seated Cable Fly
90x8 70x12
Chest Dips
100x7+1 60x10
Side Laterals
50x10 x9 Y- Raises 30x12 x10


Cybex t-bar row
5pps+3 x4 5pps+2x8 (lower weight next time)
(I logg this weird as Cybex tbar row you can load in both front and back, 5pps+3 means 5plstes on each side of the back + 3 in the front, the loading on the back pegs is easier resistance wise but it also doesn’t pull you forward as much as weights in the front of the tbar will)
Isolateral hammer rows
5.25ppsx10  4.25ppsx12
(5.25 means 5 45s and a 25 on each side)
Assisted Upper back pull up
70x8 100x10
Dante Row
120x8 100x12
Deadlifts
465x6 405x10
cable curls
didnt log but 3 sets of 15 short rest between sets slow negatives


High incline dB shoulder
115x10 (pain in left ant delt) 100x12
Y-Raises Chest Supported 
45x6/7 35sx10 30sx12
Lateral raise machine
190x/9 170x7 150x6 (double drop set)
Cable tricep pushdown (mostly to warm up elbows)
12platesx11
1 arm dB preacher curls
45x8 35x11
Hammer Strength Dips
4.25ppsx5 4ppsx9/10
EZ bar Cable Curls
140x10 110x15
Cable Tricep OH Extension
130x6 110x11
Cable tricep pushdown
11platesx10x5x3 double rest pause set
Dual handle curls
32.5x10 27.5x12


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thursday’s leg day-
glute ham extensions
4x8 (middle two sets with a chain)

Seated Leg Curl (toes out to failure then toes up  to failure)
175x6+2 140x10+4

Cybex Hack Squats with foam roller behind upper back 
5ppsx6 4ppsx12

AFS Horizontal Seated Leg Press
6ppsx6 5ppsx10

Leg extension double rest pause
Stack+25lbs 14 rp 8 rp 5

Ive starting using a variation of the hack squat where you put a foam roller behind your upper back, I still feel the movement predominantly in my quads but it seems to take a lot of the pressure out of my knees. I don’t seem to really get any more pain on this movement now then I do on any other quad dom movement.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 21, 2020)

The foam roller part is very interesting never heard that.
Out of curiosity, how much does the trained by jp cost per month brother?


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 22, 2020)

Here’s a ig link to demonstrate exactly what I mean with the foam roller
https://www.instagram.com/p/CDPbMeuAgQK/?igshid=ywwik38j3d7

I’m not sure on the monthly price for trainedbyjp site/app. I think it’s like 10 or 12 bucks. I paid about $100 for the year. It’s definitely worth it in my opinion, the education section is outstanding, still working through it, tons of videos and logs of their amateur and pro competitors and the forums are great.


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 22, 2020)

chest and light/ pump work for shoulders
really disappointed with how much strength ive lost during this cruise and with the time off from the gym that was needed.

smith machine chest press with 45lb plate under end of bench to create small decline
4ppsx8+1 3ppsx15

Hammer Strength Incline
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5ppsx4  4ppsx10 disappointed in my strength on this movement[/FONT]

Incline DB fly press (pyramid up)
70sx10 80sx10 90sx9.5

Weighted Dips
100x8.5  60x10

Pump work
heavy partial Side laterals supersetted with full side laterals
3x10

chest supported YRaise
3x12


----------



## brock8282 (Nov 24, 2020)

Smith Machine dead stop rows
365x7+1 325x11
Assisted Neutral grip lat pull up
60x8 100x11
Lower lat row
160x8 130x11
Cable Back Pulldown
220x8 190x11
Deadlifts
475x6 405x10

took video of the deadlifts will post video in a news topic and hopefully get some form critique from some of the powerlifters on here


----------

